# Finally posting photos of my mice.



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

(I haven't posted photos here before so if they're too big let me know and I can happily resize.)

I joined last year but never got around to posting photos. I don't breed because I just don't think I have the energy or the space but I'm fascinated by the theory.

First, my two rescue brokens - Meridon and Misha.

This is Misha, my little satin girl. She has a bad back and has sadly just started in with a slight leg-drag in her hind end so, I think she only has a few more months in her.









This is Meridon. I don't get many photos of her as she is horribly skittish, the poor love. She was very tame when I first had her but her pregnancy came too early and I think that's what changed her personality. 









Meridon came to me already pregnant with her brother's pups. She had 6, and I kept 3 (the other three were rehomed with friends). They are:

Morena, who loves jumping and is a bit of a bully but has settled down nicely now she's in a nice big colony. 









Sebby, which is short for Sebastian. She's female, but we were unsure for a couple of days until her nipples showed, so she ended up with a male name. 









And Mikken, my boymouse, who is an extremely confident little adventurer.









And finally, my four youngest girls, who I got in November from Madhouse Stud. They were my first experience of buying mice and I ADORE them. His mice are just fantastic.

My agouti sisters:

Chessie, short for Winchester. She was a little nippy with me at first but settled in beautifully.









Nervy, short for Minerva. She's incredibly smart (as is her sister) and loves trick training with me.









And my champagne tans:

Luka, whose favourite place to sleep is under my shirt collar.









And Miku, who thinks my hair is food.









All eight girls live happily together in their homemade mouse condo.









I'm home all day (I'm disabled and unable to work) so I do a lot of photography with them (am tired so have used only photos I already have online - I have some of my older photos here, and some from photoshoots I've done, hence the varying quality) and trick training. They can always be relied on to cheer me up on a bad day!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely mice I have a real soft spot for tans but they are all very pretty.


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to admit I have really fallen for tans... I know a lot of people don't like the startling orange and the sudden line between colours but I absolutely love them. Hoping to get chocolate and black tans someday too.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Lovely tans! All very nice.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic photos, especially that one of Sebby.

Fingers crossed that Misha still has a good, long life ahead of her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Fun pix! I can see you have a lot of fun with your little rascals.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, super pics-congrats! you have a lovely bunch of Meeces there but I have to say my favourites would be the Agouti's, I've always had a soft spot for them, I think it's probably because of the 3 that i have had, they have all been really skittish for a long while but then seemed suddenly settle and become real poppets


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you guys!

Yes, I'm hoping Misha has a while in her yet. When my old fawn girl started leg-dragging I didn't think she'd be around long but she lived happily another 3 or 4 months before it was finally time.

These two agoutis were definitely a little skittish at first - they spent their first day hiding in a tunnel and they HATED my camera. But the second day I got them out and just let them free run over me, and they gradually warmed to me. Now thy don't care about the camera at all, and they come and sniff and lick and paw at my hand with everyone else


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i love your setup!!!


----------

